# Top 10 excuses for not coming to your party



## paigebeasley

The only one I got was "I have the kids this weekend."

But they really did. I haven't heard from others who didn't show.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

We had a couple that got sick, but figure that was a real excuse.


----------



## MsMeeple

We had one who cancelled. But he called early in the week and said he had the flu and wouldn't be able to attend. His wife came without him lol At least she didn't use the excuse that her husband was sick and she couldn't come. We also had one that had concert tickets bought MONTHS ago for a very in demand concert (can't remember who it was lol) but she did ask if she could come after the concert which she did. She arrived around 10ish and was one of the last to leave....around 3 or 4 ish. We also had another regular that came late cause he had to go to a bday party first.
We had one guy who would have been better off not coming lol He is normally loads of fun but this year was a real stick in the mud. No creativity with his costume, didn't dance, didn't goof off, and chatted about taxes the whole evening.

MsM


----------



## Dark Star

Too Funny , but true....
We have lots of parties in our neighborhood ,and I think a few of us have decided the excuse of choice is a toss up between "We couldn't find a sitter" & "We have people coming into town.


----------



## RedSonja

Too funny. I think I got the best one....

"I had acupuncture done on my back and I can't get out of bed."

Oh and my best friend couldn't come because her kids were sick (which I know was true). But that being said, her husband still wanted to come to the party without her. What a jerk.


----------



## AngelEye

I got the ever popular "too far to drive" excuse from one of the guests... BUT he lives about 20 minuntes away. I had 8 guests drive from about 90 minutes away with no complaints. 
I also got the famed "I have the kids this weekend... " oh, ok, so with the month notice you received you could... 1. switch the weekend, or 2. get a babysitter.


----------



## Jack Reaper

How about....
"I forgot!"
"Was at another party!"
"It is just not my thing!"
"I do not believe in Halloween!"
"I did not feel like going out!"
"I had nothing to wear!" (Then come naked...perfectly acceptable!)
or the ever famous...
"I was getting ready to come over, but while I was doing my make up, I dropped a brush and when I bent over to pick it up, I hit my head on the edge of the sink and knocked myself out...so when I came to, I noticed I was dressed like Dorothy and I figured that maybe I was Dorothy, and I could have sworn that my cat was a munchkin who kept telling me to 'Follow the Yellow Brick Road' so I did, but it only lead to my closet, so I busted a whole through the back wall, thinking this could only be the way to the Emerald City...but then reality hit and I saw that I had busted the drywall in the back of my closet and so I went downstairs to get some plaster and a Trough to fix the whole when the door shut and locked me into the basement with nothing but leeky pipes and spiders to survive on until the wife came home and she......"


----------



## jacksmom4975

*excuses, excuses*

we received a bunch of the previously named excuses but my fav of the night was that they were dressed and ready to walk out the door (full makeup on according to them) and out of town guests showed up at their door. whatever! I guess that atleast a creative excuse is slighly better than the bunch of folks who just didn't show up at all.


----------



## Vee

1. I don't like wearing costumes!
2. I don't celebrate Halloween!
3. I have nothing to wear!
4. But the time is too late!
5. I'm going shopping! 
And a wierd one, "I'm on a diet!"


----------



## halinar

Mine was from friends of 20 years.

Their parents came over Saturday morning.... what that has to do with a party at 7pm that night I have no clue.


----------



## Stranger With Candy

We threw a kiddo party and mostly everybody showed up. One kids excuse was hilarious though- he had to go to a funeral from 6-9 on a Friday night  Sounds far-fetched.


----------



## HallowSkeen

Mine was "my husband got called into work". Okay, and you couldn't come without him? Not that they ever come to a party we have. They are always inviting us to things and 90% of the time we go to their parties but they never show up to any party we have.


----------



## Ryadread

My favorite one from this year is from a friend that has been telling us for two months how excited he was about coming....seriously, two months! Every day he talked about how cool it was going to be. Then..


"So what happened to you last night? You didn't call to say something came up or anything"

"Uhhh..I know...You were suppose to go shopping with me to find a costume but you never called to go and I didn't know anyone that would be there at the party except for you guys"

rofl


----------



## Boo_Dacious

I don't get the " I don't have a date." one either.

"I" didn't have a date and "I" hosted. 

Ah well.... their loss.


----------



## skullboy

I usually just get a simple "We don't like you"


----------



## IshWitch

We've gotten most of those plus
"We can't come if we can't bring the kids"

Next year I'm having a Vampire themed party and I'm going to make it costumes MANDATORY!
So for those who use that excuse or one of the costume ones they are gonna miss out.
And if somebody can't afford a pair of 2 dollar plastic fangs and tie a garbage bag cape around their neck then they are bigger losers than I thought and won't get another invite.

I'm sick of the no rsvp-ing and the lame excuses before and after the party!


----------



## wilbret

It blows my mind that some people that we consider friends are reliably unreliable. 

They used to do things all the time - chili cook off, camping, boat trips, etc... but now? They say they are IN and at the last minute, bail. No big deal for a party, but for a boat trip that requires planning and reservations... it is rude. I recommend not asking, but they usually get an invite anyway. 

The common denominator in most of our friends lives that don't show up is a wife from another social circle. They'd rather sit at home than be around people they don't know. So, they do.


----------



## johnshenry

I quite honestly don't care about excuses. If people want to come to my party they will find a way. I know of 1-2 who had legitimate excuses, and i KNEW they really wanted to come, but as for others, so what. I had 40+ fun people, I don't really care about what the other 80 we invited had to do.

What I like are the ones that when I ask in the summer say "you kidding? I wouldn't miss it for the world!!!'


----------



## Long_Tom

We got two excuses this year. 

One was "we are sick and have been all week." Fine with me, I don't want to catch it. Thanks for being responsible.

The other was, "The kids are being impossible, and I just yanked going to the party as a consequence." Gotta agree with that one too. Sometimes it is necessary to do something drastic to remind the kids that you mean business.

On the other hand, one person came to the party after having driven clear across the state. Now that's my kind of party guest!


----------



## DeadTed

Glad everyone else had these problems besides me! (not really)

This was my wife and my first party in a while. I spent way too much time and money putting it together only to have a few confirmations cancel.

There's always a person with an excuse you can't argue with (friend text me right before - her son got a concussion playing football that night), but I had another co-worker who was all excited about it only to not show up, call, anything. Got to work the next day and she didn't say anything. Like it never happened. No excuse, apology, not even asked how it went.

Very disheartening.


----------



## Runnin' on Island Time

Best excuse I heard, we went furniture shopping out of town.


----------



## BamaDan

My brother always uses the same excuses:

"I've got too much to do at work and at home since we are selling the house."

This year he told me this after he commented about the football game he was watching. His house has been "for sale" for about 3 years now and he is still getting it ready. My parties are always the Saturday before Halloween so it's not like he can't plan for it. I invite him every year but he has yet to come. It's almost become a joke between us. Next year when I invite him I'll go ahead and write his excuses on his invitation.

I also get the "Halloween is just not my thing" crap. I mean I'm not worshiping evil here we're just dressing in costumes and acting like adult idiots.


----------



## fravak

We had a few "too tired" and "had to go to another work party instead" excuses.

One friend who just had her appendix removed earlier in the week still made it to the party for a little while. She said she wouldn't have missed it plus, she couldn't go anywhere else in town dressed in her pajamas and bathrobe without people commenting. It did make the people who said they were too tired to come feel bad.


----------



## wilbret

You gotta love it when people that say they are coming...say they are coming... ask what they can bring... say they are coming. 

Then they don't show.

Or call or follow up and say sorry, or anything.


----------



## Bundy

This was the year when so many of my regulars didn't show up. And I never received excuses, RSVPs, apologies - nothing. There are some I invite and know they won't make it, but there were a few who never miss it and still didn't show. Disapointing, but I'm glad with who did show and had a great time!


----------



## colmmoo

Here are the excuses I received:

"I have school the next day" (C'mon! School on a Sunday?!)
"I had a hard week and am too exhausted"
"I don't do Halloween"
"I don't have a costume and my husband has a headache"
"We're going to a wedding" 
"We're going to a baby shower in Maryland" (our party was in NJ)


----------



## RedSonja

I got a good one (from my own brother)....

"We accidently fell asleep".

Duh. If you lay in the bed (or on the sofa) and close your eyes, you might fall asleep!


----------



## pumpkinjack

My party was the same, people said they were coming and didn't show. I put a lot of time and money in to it and it was a big let down. Blah. I'm still upset from it, but it's not a huge deal.


----------



## wilbret

Don't get me wrong, we had a great time. We'd have a good time with a few people. 

It just makes me laugh that if we had a cookout with oysters and beer, and pull out the Wii... we could have 100% turnout. If the same people are invited to a Christmas party, the house bursts at the seams. 

Eh.


----------



## childofthenight

mine was 4 people "I have to work". well the resturant closes at 10:00 and our partys last till 4:00am (sometimes longer) you know, take a nap and keep goin! lol


----------



## wilbret

I had another guy call me YESTERDAY to say he was sorry for not making it, that his friend was in town. I asked why he didn't bring him, and his reply was they had stayed out late on Thursday.

I appreciate the RSVP a week and a half after the party.


----------



## Charmed28

Worse one I got was I have to work (babysit), last minute call.. thanks to My space, next day there are pics of the party they went to.
Hey, I don't mind my friends choosing a different party, but let me know so I don't end up throwing food away


----------



## mummy dearest

wilbret, I got the same thing, via email. "Sorry I didn't make it to your party (over a week later), but I'll call you this weekend so we can talk or hangout." Still haven't heard from her.
Wonder is she'll get an invite for next year?


----------



## RedSonja

I got two excuses about back problems. Lame. And the second one didn't even bother to call. She sent me snail mail, which I just got this week. Weirdo. I have not talked to either of those people since. 

I'm still bitter, I guess.


----------



## mummy dearest

I've never even heard of RSVPing in the mail! That is weird.


----------



## AliveNBuried

Huh, after reading these posts I feel a bit better knowing we weren't the only ones with cancellations. We had several people not show up, one was legitimate, her poodle was in the process of birthing 8 puppies. But we had half a dozen people not show because the World Series was on (lots of Red Sox fans in my area). 
People really got peeved when they called and asked if we'd have the game on. When we said no, they said they weren't coming. The reason we didn't show the game was b/c a few years ago the Yankees were playing and half the people at the party sat in the living room and vegged out watching the game. Nothing spoils a party like t.v., so we don't have it on unless the kids want to watch a movie.
A few people left the party early to go home and watch the game, too. So my wife and I decided not to have anymore parties. Too costly, too time consuming and we're tired of competing with baseball.


----------



## IshWitch

Baseball interference, wow, never thought of that problem. Never. 

But why cancel your party, why not try a different day? I'm sure if it was a couple of different teams it wouldn't have affected the party so much. I totally understand the work, cost and time involved. I've turned to a BYOB and a dish to pass situation because of it. I've been there myself with being soured on the whole idea, but by the next year I change my mind, hope it works out for the best for you whichever way you go with it.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

Charmed28 said:


> Worse one I got was I have to work (babysit), last minute call.. thanks to My space, next day there are pics of the party they went to. Hey, I don't mind my friends choosing a different party, but let me know so I don't end up throwing food away


Did you see on.. Headline News.. the kid(23yo) in ... NYC I think it was.. got fired because he called in sick to work, next day, kid posted his Halloween party costume pix on his MySpace page... boss pulled it up, pulled him in and canned him.. HARHARHARHARHAR!! Stupid costume too, dressed as Tinkerbell.. wasnt his color..


----------



## Bilbo

The only party we throw is for a group of 4 couples and if any of them bailed they know we would hunt them down and kill them. This year 1 couple showed up without costumes because the glue they put them together with gave the guy a nasty rash, but he still showed.

Unfortunately, our party got scheduled on the same night another friend who always has a big blowout party scheduled hers. Add to that the friend is in the middle of divorcing the other host who many guests show up primarily to see, and it made her party a hard one to get to. 

My wife went to bed after ours ended around midnight, but I drove the 20 miles to attend the other one and had a blast!


----------



## missjavaviolet

Excuses.. I have heard them all! 

Last Year, one of my co workers told someone he couldn't make it because he didn't know how to get there -- which would have been fine except the fact he has the phone numbers of like 4 people at the party?!! He couldn't have called and just asked? LAME!

Then there was my friend who went out and bought a costume for the party then showed up 3 hours late and costume less. When asked why -- she said when she put it on, one of her boyfriends kids called her "FAT" and she decided to not wear it.

Why spend money on a costume if your not going to wear it?

And I *HATE* all those people who complain they never have a costume!!! 

Every year my close friends make/or come up with their costumes, and I gotta tell ya, they end up being so much better then anything you can buy in a retail outlet!! My girlfriend last year dressed up as a Target zombie -- which was an inside joke because she used to work overnight there. It was simple - cheap and creative.


----------



## Magickbean

I hate excuses, I would rather people just be honest and tell me forthright if they do not want to come, for whatever reason. If I take the time to invite you to my home and feed you and entertain you for the evening, the least you could do is to be honest with me, and preferably oblige! lol

I didn't really get any excuses this year, I just got people drop out without apology, without reason and without notice. Oh, except one girl who had to be rushed off to the hospital because she accidentally sliced her hand open or something....... I let that one go, though, because she is a fellow Halloween nut and I know she wouldn't have missed it on purpose.

In the past I've had the most ridiculous excuses such as "oh........ I forgot" despite being reminded weekly for the proceeding 6 months... that and "I fell asleep".. I mean, for goodness' sake, give me a little credit here - that's as bad as saying your dog ate your homework!! *tuts* I also hate it when people say "Halloween's not my thing.." - what the heck is that anyway?!? Easter's not really my thing but you would be offended if you bought me a chocolate egg and I failed to return the favour or thank you for it.. *sigh*

People can be so rude


----------



## Haunted Host

Wow, good topic. I get a few excuses every year. I'm fine with people politely declining because as Magic said, it's not their thing, but bad excuses suck... pardon my French. My party is adults only and costumes mandatory, so some people don't come because of that.

Getting up on soapbox... The reason I do it though is because I'm not making the party all about the kids. It's ONE evening for adults to have a good time without having to chase their kids around the house and entertaining them. Costumes are mandatory because I've been to Halloween parties (before I had my own house and party) that fell apart because every subsequent year fewer and fewer people wore costumes until the last year she had the party, the ratio of costume to not was 1-to-3 respectively. It was uncomfortable for everyone and the next year she didn't have it. Despite my rigid costume and no kids policies, my party has grown from about 20 to over 60 last year.

With that said, the excuse I hate the most is... "well we got invited to another party the same night and kids are invited too, so we're going to go there." A major pet peeve of mine is how parents' lives these days revolve around their kids. When I was a kid and there was an adult party somewhere, my parents got someone to watch us kids and they went and had a great time! These days, 99.99% of parents revolve their entire lives around their kids. It's so unhealthy for everyone. Don't get me wrong, I think parents should spend lots of time with their kids, but not every waking moment needs to revolve around them.

Anyhow, my haunted decor is delicate and geared towards adults, not kids. It's not gory, but it's not pumpkins, apple bobbing, and kids in white sheets if you know what I mean.

My distant second most dreaded excuse is "I don't like to wear costumes", or "I can't think of anything to wear". Give me a BREAK! How brainless are you to not be able to come up with a simple costume. I could think of 100 ideas right now... of course not all would be the greatest. And the not wanting to wear a costume? Grow up... put a costume on and hang out with your closest friends and have a good time you dolt!

WHEW, that was an angry post. I'm sorry about that.  Sensative subject I guess.


----------



## IshWitch

It is better to get it off your chest!
I was so dang mad after our party 2 years ago that I wanted to throw things! I swore I'd never have another, but after a few months the desire returned. I can't wait to have this year's. Even hubby isn't being nasty or difficult about it!  I think tearing out the carpet and the bathroom repairs we had done has made him quite happy!
WooHoo!


----------



## darkness

I get: I don't have a costume
I couldn't get a sitter
I forgot


----------



## pandora

I guess the one I get every now and then is I don't celebrate Halloween. But they buy costumes for their kids and go TOT'ing. Well that's celebrating-duh! Either that or they throw religion into it. Oh come on, in this day and age can't everybody get over it. It's a day to have fun, dress up, be something fantastic and imaginative and be a kid again. Let's face it those days are few and far between - oh basically one day a year. I've dressed up every Halloween for my whole life since I could and I'll keep right on doing it. That's another crappy excuse - while I'm on the soapbox - I'm too old for it. Well hell - then dig a hole, kick up your heels and jump right on in - life's over I guess. I'll be the rocking 80 year old grandma dressed up like a lunatic on Halloween.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

I'll be the other rockin 80 year old grandma on the other side of the country. Still dressed like my favorite costume glamour ghoul diva!! Yep That'll be me... Me and all my little grandkids that I will be passing on the traditions to.


----------



## IshWitch

I know I've posted it elsewhere, but I'll reiterate it here.
I'm going to make costumes mandatory once again. The last party I had put "costumes are requested but not required" because of the increasingly poor turn out of costumed guests and costume related excuses.
Well, screw that! 
This year the invites will once again say Mandatory! I'm actually thinking about adding "come in costume or get costumed at the door!" and having our son and his g/f do the honors (they will not be sympathetic! LOL). A selection of ugly giant old lady muumuus, hats, colored hairspray and some Halloween makeup may just make them think twice for next year! And help out the poor souls who couldn't afford or decide on a costume!
 
I'm having a vampire theme for godsakes! How hard is it to pick up a pair of plastic fangs and cut out a black trash bag cape!
Bwahahahaha!


----------



## ylbissop

there are no valid excuses. i say rule your party with an iron fist lol. and costumes should be mandatory this past year one of our friends came as himself circa 1990 and won scarriest costume by a landslide if he can do it so can anyone else. I mean come on excuses like "not everyone made it out alive last time" or "I don't know who you are stop calling me" who do they think they are kidding.


----------



## Haunty

I've heard them all & do my best to cover my bases.
1. post invite or send out invites at least a month before
2. have all the information- date, time, location, directions, email address, & 2 phone #'s to call, on the invite
3. all ages welcome
4. lights on "Chicken Clause" for the easily scared adults & children

I still get from time to time:
I forgot
Was the party this Saturday?
We got lost & it was too late to come by the time get got turned around
Couldn't decide what to bring
No costume
It's too cold outside to go
Yes, yes, yes... I'm definately coming to your party
Halloween is against my religion & I can't come

Actually had one person show up the following Saturday at the right time... oops


----------



## Tish

Thought I would bump this thread since it's almost party time for most of us. The excuses we get are:
It's too far
Don't have a costume
There's a better party/bar/club etc. that night

The last one, I can't believe someone would be so rude to actually say that to a party host! I've always put 'costumes strongly encouraged' or something like that on the invites and most people show up in costume. EXCEPT my very best friend since we were 11. Argh! It drives me crazy. She says she feels silly or she's afraid she'll look silly. I said you look sillier as being the only one NOT in costume. Her other excuse is that things she wants to be, like Cleopatra, wouldn't look right with glasses. Oh brother. Sure Cleopatra didn't have glasses but who cares?! I wear glasses too and I'm thinking it might look weird this year since I'm doing full face makeup, but I'm still doing it. My friend is a kooky one.


----------



## Game

Tish said:


> Her other excuse is that things she wants to be, like Cleopatra, wouldn't look right with glasses. Oh brother. Sure Cleopatra didn't have glasses but who cares?! I wear glasses too and I'm thinking it might look weird this year since I'm doing full face makeup, but I'm still doing it. My friend is a kooky one.


My boyfriend was Jack Skellington couple of years ago and he wore glasses even though Jack really doesn't  ..and he wasn't as skinny either ;P ..and Herman Munster doesn't wear glasses either.. ..and John Preston too!

I wonder why your friend doesn't feel stupid by being the only one not in costume.. I would feel SOO stupid if I realised everyone else has something.. weird one.


----------



## colmmoo

Most popular one I'm getting this year is "We're trying to find a babysitter - we'll let you know." It was September when I was hearing these. Would you think they're lying when Oct. 31 comes (day of our party) and they say that they couldn't find one?


----------



## Junit

I've mostly had people say something else came up, they're sick, or they're really awesome and just don't show up after they say they will. 

I have skipped a party before because I had to be up and to work at 6 the next morning. If I don't have 8 hours I can't function...


----------



## Junit

I can also understand not being able to find a babysitter on the 31st. So many people are going out and making their own plans they probably don't want to sit at home and miss the parties that they've been invited to. That's why we usually make our parties kid friendly as well as for adults. No babysitter excuses that way


----------



## Wolfbeard

Excuse: "My uncle George died."

Response: "No problem, bring him along. We can prop him up in a corner."
________
GSX-R750


----------



## lbelle3

We had a friend who didnt come because his wife and friend had a hair extension disaster that day. Lol....funny thing is that i believe he was telling the truth...


----------



## Muffy

Do you wonder if these people ever think about all we spend & go through to make these parties nice FOR THEM!!

One of my favorites is when I'm trying to invite someone & they keep saying, well if I have nothing going on that weekend I'll try & make it. Really makes ya feel special.

Wonder how they would all feel if the shoe was on the other foot & they were giving a party & we would goof them around. 

I've had people cancel an hour before they are suppose to be here, I had someone do that to me & she was bringing 6 people. That dinner cost $200.00 & I was left with all this prepared food. Makes ya wonder where peoples manners are.

Muf


----------



## cinta5

"My dog ate my costume"


----------



## JamieMT

I was recently asked what the worst part of throwing a Halloween party is, and I didn't even hesitate to answer "Lack of Firm RSVP's". Don't people realize that "I'll try to make it" just doesn't cut it when planning a full dinner "buffet", full bar, and party games that may rely on teams? 

And I'll admit, it offends me that they have to "see what else is going on" before they commit to our party (which some never do, and they normally end up not coming). I mean, isn't our party important enough to say "yes" or "no" to, definatively?? Arggg...

This year, those who I don't hear from by a week before the party, I'll be mailing postcards to that say, "Sorry you can't make our party this year - we hope to see you next year." It's rude, but not anymore rude than their ignoring our invite. 

Not that they'll actually be on next year's guest list...

Actual excuses we got last year were mainly "we forgot - we even had great costumes picked out!". How lame is that, really?


----------



## Elza

I'm going out of town
My (spouse) is going out of town
I have tickets to ____ on that night
I can't decide if I want to come to the party or _____________
I have a gig that night.
I'm going to a wedding rehearsal
My spouse has Old High School football game night
It's my weekend with the kids.

These are all the exact excuses I've gotten so far. I've been sending save the dates since August and asking for RSVP. I'm having to get face to face with people to get a yes or no. It's so frustrating. I'm still 4 short of having enough for my Murder Mystery and running out of time.

What I really see is that people don't want to commit just in case something else comes along that they would rather do.


----------



## ldiliberto

I think I have seen at least one of those excuses at every party that I have held!


----------



## The Real Joker

I'm in the same boat. It's enough to drive you mad.
I've been planning this party since August, and have only recieved a few RSVPs, and alot of "I'll be there"
The first party I had, only a few showed up in costume, and the rest felt out of place.
Excuse I've heard for not showing up...

I could'nt find a costume.
I got lost.
I lost your phone number.
My car broke down.
My spouse is sick.

Stupid excuses...
My house is on fire.
My costume broke.
I'm allergic to the make-up.
My dog ate my costume.
My cat p**d on my costume.
I forgot.
I don't celebrate Halloween, 
but I'm taking my nephew/niece/kids Trick-Or-Treating.
I'm sick.


Geez, if you don't want to go, just call in dead.
I could prop you up in the corner.


----------



## Tish

I sent out our Evite to my half of the list and no rsvps yet. Last year we had about 15 -20 rsvps yet almost 40 people showed up. I hate that! Why the heck can't someone just tell you yes or no. It's not that hard, really. I hope we get more rsvps, either yes or no, this year. Just makes it easier to plan.


----------



## Chalice

Oh man, I'm right there with the earlier poster who had problems with people who have kids. They act like you HATE children just because you don't want their 3 year old running around at your Halloween party. 

I'm not really having a party this year, but I had to add a few thoughts.

- For those of you who are having trouble with people not showing up in costume- add a line to your invitation that costumes will be provided for those who do not have one. Then what you do is keep a stack of those cheap "costumes in a bag" from Party City by your front door. If someone comes in without a costume, you can always dress them up real fast as a nerd (the kit comes with a pocket protector and a pair of fake glasses with tape on them) or a pirate (a hat and an eye patch), etc. This works on several different levels- it scares some people into getting their own costume because they fear what you will do to them, it makes sure everyone at your party has on a costume and thus feels comfortable, and it makes some people who get "costume stress" come to the party without worrying (seriously, I had someone who was RELIEVED that I was going to dress them up). Give it a try!

- For those of you that are getting lots of lame excuses- don't feel bad, it could be so much worse. I once had a party just KILLED by folks who decided that my party was the first stop on their whirlwind party tour (in other words, they had several parties to go to). Have you ever noticed that if one guest gets up to leave, suddenly a bunch of others do? Yeah, that's what happened to me- this one couple pretty much emptied my house by 9:30 one year.

- Lamest Repetitive excuse story: I have this family that I invite every year. They are the life of the party, always willing to play games and get into the Halloween spirit, and they love to dress up. The problem is, the matriarch of the family suffers from slight depression, and she sometimes gets anti-social because of it. Throughout the month of October I get nothing but enthusiasm from her, and then the date will roll around and she'll have a "blue day" and I suddenly get the "We have to go visit Great Aunt Ida, it's her birthday" excuse (same excuse every year she skips it). Since the excuse includes the whole family, none of them can show up, and at my little party (20 people or so) missing 4-5 folks really makes an impact. Every year I have about a 50-50 shot of them coming. I wouldn't put up with it, but they are such fun when they do come that it's worth it. Ironically, this year I'm not having my party and the mother is fussing at me for not doing it.

/sigh


----------



## colmmoo

Oh, I hate that - when one family leaves and there's a mass exodus of other families. 

Today, I received an RSVP from a couple saying that they can probably make it but may be late because they're coming all the way from the city. The way it was worded made it sound like they were inconvenienced.


----------



## creepyhomemaker

Ok this is weird. My BEST friend says she doesn't do Halloween so she doesn't come to my party BUT she and her husband help me in my haunt that I have after the party. He is a social butterfly and would LOVE to come but she won't let him.
An excuse I got last year was from my cousin who called me the day after the party and said "What time is your party Saturday?" I'm like "It was last night"...Him "Aw, I thought it was this week" ............Really, November 3!

This is a really great thread because it lets us all know that we have all been there. I've pretty much had only had a couple of people cancel but it is disappointing. But you know I would rather have a few people show up that are really fun and want to be there than have alot that are sticks in the mud. My party is usually 100 people. It used to be smaller and I would prepare food for everyone and then people started bringing other people with them that I didn't know and I would run out of food. For the past few years it's been a covered dish type thing and it works great. But my party is not formal. With 100+ people it can't be. Because seriously enjoy the people that care enough about you to come and don't worry about the rest. I've had some I wish had made and excuse and not came.


----------



## colmmoo

creepyhomemaker said:


> Ok this is weird. My BEST friend says she doesn't do Halloween so she doesn't come to my party BUT she and her husband help me in my haunt that I have after the party. He is a social butterfly and would LOVE to come but she won't let him.
> An excuse I got last year was from my cousin who called me the day after the party and said "What time is your party Saturday?" I'm like "It was last night"...Him "Aw, I thought it was this week" ............Really, November 3!
> 
> This is a really great thread because it lets us all know that we have all been there. I've pretty much had only had a couple of people cancel but it is disappointing. But you know I would rather have a few people show up that are really fun and want to be there than have alot that are sticks in the mud. My party is usually 100 people. It used to be smaller and I would prepare food for everyone and then people started bringing other people with them that I didn't know and I would run out of food. For the past few years it's been a covered dish type thing and it works great. But my party is not formal. With 100+ people it can't be. Because seriously enjoy the people that care enough about you to come and don't worry about the rest. I've had some I wish had made and excuse and not came.


Good point! It's true - if you all think of those people who are up in the air, not sure if they're coming, give bad excuses, they're not really the ones who would be the party animals anyway. Lots of them are probably those who would just sit around and not participate in any of the games or anything. So it is better to have a concentrated group of people who are really into the Halloween party and RSVP with enthusiasm.


----------



## KidsHalloweenCrafts

I don't have enough money
I have to be up early the next day
I don't feel well.


----------



## washburnizer

We have had several, "I can't make its" this year. I don't get it. Everyone had a blast last year. The excuses are varried and I am sure most are legitimate, but it is still disappointing when you plan and work for weeks/months to throw a great party and then so many fun people can't make it. Oh well, the show must go on.


----------



## colmmoo

Ooh, here's another one. I mentioned our party to someone back in early August and she said, "Oh, that's too bad, I'm already going to one." Now really, what are the chances of someone else asking her to another party in the summer?


----------



## Gothikren

I have to agree with the post about people leaving and everyone following them. It bothers me when I have friends leave because they have another place to goto (even though I planned my party well in advance of the other) and they know it. It makes everyone feel they need to leave.


----------



## Elza

One year I had my regular Halloween party guests up and exit in mass to another party and left me at 9:00 with an empty house. They all went to another friends party. I felt it was rude, especially since the other party was someone who knew about my party and date and I think they did theirs in competition with mine. That was the last year I invited them to my Halloween party. I skipped a year and the invited entirely different people from then on.

I don't understand people who do things like this. RSVP doesn't mean anything to people anymore. I'd rather they just not come than to tell me they will and leave after an hour or so.


----------



## colmmoo

Elza said:


> One year I had my regular Halloween party guests up and exit in mass to another party and left me at 9:00 with an empty house. They all went to another friends party. I felt it was rude, especially since the other party was someone who knew about my party and date and I think they did theirs in competition with mine. That was the last year I invited them to my Halloween party. I skipped a year and the invited entirely different people from then on.
> 
> I don't understand people who do things like this. RSVP doesn't mean anything to people anymore. I'd rather they just not come than to tell me they will and leave after an hour or so.



That same exact thing happened to me earlier this summer for our 4th of July bbq (we have one every year). Some guy in our circle of friends had a party that same day and some people had to leave early. Luckily though, I had a lot of guests left over, but it was still annoying.


----------



## Spooky Chef

Last year I had two separate guests, both close friends of mine not come because they were each going to weddings. That would be fine but they were both going to weddings of people they barely knew (if at all). Huh? Who goes to strangers weddings? And someone mentioned people watching baseball during the party-I haven't had that happen during a Halloween party, but during other parties. Once I was left outside by myself during a pool party watching everyone else's kids in the pool while their parents went in and watched tv. I was NOT a happy camper!


----------



## JohnnyL

"We got to your house and all the lights were off and no one was home."


Impossible. They've been to my house many times, they know where it is, and it certainly didn't look empty the night of the party.


----------



## LHALLOW

I give out PLENTY of notice when I'm having party so people can keep the date open. I get so many "maybe's" and it drives me crazy. I can't plan a party around "maybe." Some are valid, but for the most part it feels like people just waiting to see if anything better comes along. But this past year I've kept a list of people I invite to all kinds of events I host. The people that accept and then decline at the last minute and the people that always give me "maybe" get a 3 strikes and your out type of deal. I'm not going to keep wasting my time inviting people that can't give me the common courtesy of making a decision. 

On a positive note, I'm having my Halloween decoration unveiling party this weekend and I got more "yes" than I was expecting.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin

How about the ever popular, "I thought it was TOMORROW night!"


----------



## colmmoo

LHALLOW said:


> I give out PLENTY of notice when I'm having party so people can keep the date open. I get so many "maybe's" and it drives me crazy. I can't plan a party around "maybe." Some are valid, but for the most part it feels like people just waiting to see if anything better comes along. But this past year I've kept a list of people I invite to all kinds of events I host. The people that accept and then decline at the last minute and the people that always give me "maybe" get a 3 strikes and your out type of deal. I'm not going to keep wasting my time inviting people that can't give me the common courtesy of making a decision.
> 
> On a positive note, I'm having my Halloween decoration unveiling party this weekend and I got more "yes" than I was expecting.


I have at least 15 "Maybe's" this year, not including those people's guests. Party is in 2 weeks!


----------



## Tish

party in 2 weeks here too and I've got 3, count em, 3 yes rsvps so far. I've got 3 no rsvps and 1 maybe. Then a whole bunch who have told either me or Brian they are coming but didn't rsvp. So, I'm not sure at all how many people we are getting. So frustrating! I feel like sending email and leaving voicemails that say [email protected]#$%^&*. Hopefully we get some more rsvps next week because we are doing the party shopping next weekend.


----------



## zooyorkag

"It's too far to drive. (it didn't seem that far when we came to your kid's birthday party)" last part was such a burn. lol


----------



## freudstein

zooyorkag said:


> "It's too far to drive. (it didn't seem that far when we came to your kid's birthday party)" last part was such a burn. lol



I know!!! Not generally for Halloween, but we have had "It costs too much in taxi fares" even though _we_ ALWAYS go to _their_ parties. 
It's not even that much splitting the cost between a couple of people, as it's only in the next town over from where they live.


----------



## Vancouver

babysitting is the main one on our end...i guess because we are in our early 30's, that many of the people we would invite would also have small children...some people just don't dig Halloween like the rest of us here...if they did, they would hire a sitter...our parties are always the last Saturday night prior to Halloween, mainly to deflect the "i have to take the kids out tot'n"


----------



## RedSonja

I decided not to have a party this year since my turn out was so horrible last year, but I do still plan to go out to a local festival in town, that happens the weekend before. When I was telling my sister she said, "that's for young people. Aren't you tired of doing that?"

I've never been so offended. Why is it that after 30 people think you have to be married, have kids and stop having fun? I'm so sick of everyone being so boring. And as someone mentioned, I always go to their kids parties, I always give them gifts and go to their baby showers. I ask for one day out of the year and I get excuses. So lame.

Sorry. I had to vent.


----------



## zooyorkag

yeah people are lame. But that's what makes us so awsome.


----------



## jkcoop

RedSonja said:


> I decided not to have a party this year since my turn out was so horrible last year, but I do still plan to go out to a local festival in town, that happens the weekend before. When I was telling my sister she said, "that's for young people. Aren't you tired of doing that?"
> 
> I've never been so offended. Why is it that after 30 people think you have to be married, have kids and stop having fun? I'm so sick of everyone being so boring. And as someone mentioned, I always go to their kids parties, I always give them gifts and go to their baby showers. I ask for one day out of the year and I get excuses. So lame.
> 
> Sorry. I had to vent.


You touched on a nerve here with me...we have the same issues. We end up doing everything by ourselves because no other parents our sons age will do anything. And we are early 40's with a 15 year old - so there are no baby sitter excuses. It seems like things become taboo - sort of an "act your age" thing. For example, we LOVE going to concerts. Part of the problem there is other parents our age still listen the the music we listened to 20 years ago - before kids. We like current stuff. So we go, just the 3 of us - thankfully our son isn't embarrassed to be with us.
Okay, now I'm done venting


----------

